# A defense of eternal hell in context of Hare Krishna beliefs



## MichaelNZ (Mar 9, 2015)

I came across a blog post today by a Hare Krishna who claimed, among other things, that the doctrine of an eternal hell led him to look at other 'philosophies' (and probably religions) besides Christianity, rather than basing his philosophy on what is true. I respond to his beliefs and defend the doctrine of an eternal hell here.


----------



## aadebayo (Mar 9, 2015)

MichaelNZ said:


> I came across a blog post today by a Hare Krishna who claimed, among other things, that the doctrine of an eternal hell led him to look at other 'philosophies' (and probably religions) besides Christianity, rather than basing his philosophy on what is true. I respond to his beliefs and defend the doctrine of an eternal hell here.



Hi Brother
I will read your defence later, but what a tragedy that Hare left out the only source of truth, in finding out what is true about hell


----------

